# My 622 TA-B Cold start, and putting it to use.



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

My apologies for the shoddy camera work, all I had was my phone. See the description in the first video for the particulars. 






Sorry, it's a short video. I had to put the phone away to get some work done.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

it was nice to see your 622 in action db


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

Looks nice, thanks for sharing! I have yet to see mine in action, your videos have me jealous!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks guys, it's no speed demon. But it gets the job done. In all honesty, I probably should have broke out the MTD, but it was behind the Honda, so I had to start it anyway. 

Tom, you will soon enough my friend. 

One other note, this smaller tracked unit is actually quite easy to maneuver while running on snow. My 9 year old daughter was able to handle this machine quite deftly last year. And yes I was there to supervise, against her wishes of course.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice hs622!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

MAZEL TOV there DB. NOW we at least know what your voice sounds like.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

hah, I have a face for radio though.


----------

